# when is it smelt time????



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

when is smelt dipping time? I know not a lot like in the old days but still sounds like fun and want to take the kids!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

If it was going to happen this year, it would have happened by now. A bit late in the year to start looking for them.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I grew up in Bay City, and Smelt season was usually right around Easter. Usually started around mid-March, and we could hit a few right into the middle of April. Been a long time since there have been any significant numbers of Smelt were caught @ Saginaw Bay.


----------



## millertime (Feb 4, 2008)

We had a decent run up this way. But they have been done for a week now , I got all i could handle


----------



## Weekender#1 (May 23, 2006)

When I used to dip them at the mouth of the AuSable it was around April 20th or so depending on spring weather. I got more than I ever wanted to clean the last time so that was it for me.


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks guys!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I need a smelt season question answered,has the season for smelt on the st clair river been extended past June 1st because there are people in Port huron still netting them?


----------

